# Spalted maple cutting board



## tomwilson74 (Sep 25, 2019)

Is this spalted maple?? And is it safe to put in a cutting board??


----------



## DKMD (Sep 25, 2019)

The spalting is safe. The same fungal elements that cause spalting are airborne... we’re all exposed to them all of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## phinds (Sep 25, 2019)

Can't tell if the spalted piece is maple, but the rest of it looks like maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks like spalted maple to me though there appears to be some quilting in the background section of that wood too. Beautiful combination to put in a cutting board.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Sep 30, 2019)

Here are the two I made from the spalted Maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2019)

Look nice. I am going to disagree with above. Spalted wood can be like a sponge. If spongey , i would not use in board.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Oct 1, 2019)

Finished three more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

